
How Florida Became Home of the Only U.S. Wild Free Range Monkey Population (1986 - gscott
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-xpm-1986-09-14-0250320165-story.html
======
ljf
For those in the EU: [https://www.ippl.org/gibbon/blog/the-silver-springs-
monkeys/](https://www.ippl.org/gibbon/blog/the-silver-springs-monkeys/)

